

Introducing Overlay Scrollbars in Unity - SandB0x
http://design.canonical.com/2011/03/introducing-overlay-scrollbars-in-unity/

======
spaznode
"One of the contexts we used to validate our solution was scrollable panes
rich applications like Eclipse" ..maybe that's only funny to me.

------
peng
I love the slimmer scrollbars. Unfortunately, it also makes apparent the
massive amount of wasted space in the Back/Forward toolbar.

------
epochwolf
Is anyone else bothered by the jerkiness of the rendering? The scollbar seems
to jump slightly as the presenter is demonstrating it. Comparing the
scrollbars on my mac, they move smoothy.

Jerkiness is something I notice a lot when using linux and windows and to a
minor degree some OSX programs. Is this a hard problem to solve?

------
Kaya
In their quest to copy Apple, of course this feature is only implemented after
it appears in OS X Lion. It's as if the developers lack self-confidence or
imagination, or both.

~~~
psadauskas
Right, because Apple never borrowed any UI features from anyone else, and came
up with everything independently.

<http://www.opera.com/browser/tips/?feature=speeddial>

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Virtual_desktop>

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tabbed_document_interface#Histo...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tabbed_document_interface#History)

<http://toastytech.com/guis/alto3.html>

------
dqminh
I love this. In fact, i think it would be even more awesome if we can have
something similar to Wave's scrolling style in normal desktop application.

